# KG rescued Wolves and ruined NBA



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/3450851.html


A great article on the state of the NBA and College basketball, might be a bit much to stay that Garnett ruined the NBA, but it really is a good read.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Interesting article, I thought it would have been how a guys his size changed the roles of SF, PF and Center...

-Petey


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

To say it is purely KGs fault is outrageous. Sure he restarted the trend but he didnt start it in the first place. Im a big supporter of players playing 3-4 years in college.

I think the NCAA needs to make it so more players go to college where they can get the real coaching from the great coaches(WIlliams, Coach K, etc.) instead of taking the easy ride to the pros where they grt destroyed their first several years do to lack of coaching.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> I think the NCAA needs to make it so more players go to college where they can get the real coaching from the great coaches(WIlliams, Coach K, etc.) instead of taking the easy ride to the pros where they grt destroyed their first several years do to lack of coaching.


How exactly do you propose they do that?

The NCAA can't make a rule that says "you can't play in the NBA if you don't stay three years here!" because people will just skip it even more. Wagner would have never gone to college, nor Marbury, or a lot of the talent that has come out recently. 

The NBA doesn't want to shoot itself in the foot by not getting best talent possible. Let's face it, the NBA isn't a group of rocket scientists, some of the people actually CAN'T spend three or four years at a high level institution of higher learning. 

So what do you think they should do?


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

I know that that is why they should be allowed to go straight out of collegeor they should have to stay in college for at least 3 to 4 years. Only the top HS talent actually gets picked in the draft maybe top 5 so the rest would have to stay at college which is where they belong.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Forget Patrick Reusse! That guy is a damn load of crap, he is a idiot I know more about sports than that jackhole...

If you trust the word of idiot sports reporters I have NO respect for you at all! Lets see, what would get more headlines, KG ruined the NBA or KG is the most complete player ever? It is just a statement to get papers to sell, and to get <strike>idiots like you to read it.</strike>calling a reporter an idiot is fair game, what is not, is calling your fellow posters the same. It is not allowed. truebluefan

Yeah KG is the sole reason why high school kids leave, what a bunch of bull!


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Forget Patrick Reusse! That guy is a damn load of crap, he is a idiot I know more about sports than that jackhole...
> 
> If you trust the word of idiot sports reporters I have NO respect for you at all! Lets see, what would get more headlines, KG ruined the NBA or KG is the most complete player ever? It is just a statement to get papers to sell, and to get <strike>idiots like you to read it.</strike>calling a reporter an idiot is fair game, what is not, is calling your fellow posters the same. It is not allowed. truebluefan
> ...


I don't think I'm an idiot but thanks for the vote of confidence, I'll admit the headline is what caught me, that is his job though is to get people to read his damn article. I believe I said "might be a bit much to stay that Garnett ruined the NBA" when I posted the article, maybe you should have read that? Anyway's although KG isn't the sole reason why kids go to the NBA straight out of school you have to admit that if KG and Kobe, didn't get all the hype out of high school maybe they wouldn't have gone.

I think that for any high school kid wanting to declare for the NBA there should be a camp held by the NBA and say an assistant coach or coach from every NBA team and at the end of the camp the coaches and NBA says who's ready and who's not and only those who are ready are allowed to declare.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok, I made a mistake I thought you were backing that writer. My bad. But still don't believe what the media says, most of the time it is a whole lot of Bull, and Reusse I have read some of his stuff before and he really is a idiot.

He acts like a little pissed 5 year old Wolves fan.... And anyone that rips KG really doesn't know the game.


----------



## NicD (Sep 11, 2002)

I completely disagree with the article.

Garnett simply entering the draft didn't get him selected. GM's had to be willing to draft an young, unpolished, tall, lanky, athletic kid, fresh out of high school. The fact that they did says more about what's changed the game.

More and more every year, teams are drafting athleticism and potential, not developed skill and college experience as was once the case.

You can blame that more on Michael Jordan than on anyone else IMO. We all got to see that someone with superior athleticism, all other things being equal, could dominate the league. While I'm at it, I'll blame all of the one-on-one play in the NBA and on the playgrounds on MJ as well...


----------



## tha reason030 (Jun 21, 2002)

Ppl dont realize Garnett had no other option but enter the NBA.

He wanted to attend Mich, and he applied. It turned out his test grades weren't good enuff and he aint pass the test (one of the two). So the only other option for him to do was enter the NBA. So wen he declared for the NBA draft and enterd his name permanately, he found out a week later that he had passed the second test he took to get into Michigan. He was pissed that he wasnt informed sooner, and he cudnt back out of the draft cuz it was final. That is the real story on y Garnett entered NBA outta HS. Jeah, u can say its his fault for being dumb, but when u have all the skills to make the NBA, y concentrate in school. WOULD U?


1


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> 
> I think that for any high school kid wanting to declare for the NBA there should be a camp held by the NBA and say an assistant coach or coach from every NBA team and at the end of the camp the coaches and NBA says who's ready and who's not and only those who are ready are allowed to declare.


You're basing the fact on whether or not someone can enter the NBA based on whether they are good enough, pretty much. HELLO!? THAT IS WHAT THE NBA DRAFT IS! The whole point of the draft is for teams to decide who will be the guys who are good enough or will be good enough to help his team in the future!

So, basically, it is up to other teams who should be able to help out the other teams?

The college idea doesn't work. It eliminates foriegn players. It also eliminates the guys who might have the potential to be Michael Jordan, but don't have the grades to get into a UNC or Duke, but only community college.

So let's say an 18 year old high school grad has Masking edited aqua grades. He goes to community college for 3 years, gets his grades up. Now he's 21. So he goes to college, and to play in the NBA he is required to be there four years. He's 25 when he gets out of school, and already into his athletic prime while never having played against big time competition!

Not to mention, the whole point of the college system is to prepare people for their respective careers. However, that is not the case for pro athletics! These kids aren't taking Triangle Offense 101. There is no degree in Basketball Sciences. And until there is, to say someone must further their education for something they will never use is ridiculous.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*The Jazz..*

are going to have an unbelievable amount of money once Stockton and Malone retire. It will be hard for Utah to get free agents but my God will they have money to spend on them.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

*Re: The Jazz..*



> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> are going to have an unbelievable amount of money once Stockton and Malone retire. It will be hard for Utah to get free agents but my God will they have money to spend on them.


can you explain what this has to do with this thread?


----------

